# Anyone been to the treatment center in Seattle



## linigh (Oct 11, 2007)

Has anyone been to the treatment center in Seattle and actually gotten some answers & relief? I searched the forums & could only find a few messages from several years ago, so forgive me if I just haven't found the right posts. I'd like to know if anyone has had success with the IBS Treatment Center in Seattle, or if it's just a place that has a few quirky doctors that charge big bucks? I checked & it seems that one of the doctors is a doctor of naturopathic medicine (?? probably didn't spell that right), so I'm not sure if they're even "real" doctors. They might be perfectly fine - just wondering if anyone has had success with this.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Do a search for betterthroughscience on the bb here.This center believes IBS is caused by candida and food allergies and bacteria, but that is not accurate. An employee that works there, has also posted inaccurate information to the bb here.Have you already been diagnosed with IBS by a GI doctor?


----------



## linigh (Oct 11, 2007)

Eric, thanks for the reply. Yes, I've been diagnosed with IBS for a couple of years. I just had a CT scan & Barium Enema done which showed absolutely nothing - no diverticulitis, masses, or anything abnormal. My biggest & most annoying symptom is the abdominal pain. I'm on several meds with little to no relief, so I'm getting desperate. I will search the "betterthroughscience" area - not to sound like a complete idiot, but could you tell me what "bb" stands for in your post below? Thanks.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

bulletin board. Hope all goes well


----------



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

The IBS Treatment Center in Seattle has a website with lots of information. It has testimonials from real patients. Peer-reviewed published research supporting the approach used is available. If you email or call, you can be connected to a patient who has volunteered to talk to prospective patients.I have personally met many patients who have had IBS for years, seen many doctors, been scoped in many ways, but didn't get better until they were tested and treated at the IBS Treatment Center. You can meet some of them at the monthly support group meetings held at the IBS Treatment Center (First tuesdays, check the website for times and directions). But most don't come to support group meetings because they are now well and don't need to. The few that do like to discuss dietary issues and some are celiacs that like the gluten intolerance information.It really doesn't matter if you believe in the approach (faith is not a pre-requisite for successful treatment). The fact is that hundreds of people previously diagnosed with IBS are successfully treated each year at the IBS Treatment Center. Local doctors, including gastroenterologist refer patients to the IBS Treatment Center. Full disclosure - I am affiliated with the IBS Treatment Center.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Linigh - did you (or anybody else) actually go to the IBS Treatment Center and if so how did you get on? I am particularly keen to know what they do if the stool test and the food intolerance testing comes back as normal?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

My doctors had been telling me for the past year that I had IBS, but my health just kept deteriorating. Although I didn't doubt the diagnosis, I didn't feel like my gastroenterologist was grasping the severity of what was happening, and my regular doctor was concerned but didn't have answers. In desperation, I decided to try the IBS Treatment Center. It took about a month to get results, but tests showed I had h. pylori and campylobacter bacterial infections as well as hookworms. I was successfully treated for all three and essentially got my life back. I'm not 100% yet, and Dr. Wangen hasn't abandoned me. I have a follow up next week to check progress and see if further treatment is appropriate.I'd never seen a naturopath before, and that made me nervous, too. I felt like I needed a new perspective, though, since my "normal" doctors weren't helping. I also read Dr. Wangen's book, "The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Solution" which sort of outlines the center's approach to IBS, and to me that was reassuring. FYI, Washington State does require naturopaths to pass a board exam to become licensed, so hopefully that limits the number of quacks out there, too.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I know i'm pulling this thread up from the dead but it's the question I want to ask- anybody been to the IBS treatment center? They have one place in seattle and one in los angeles. I would prefer to go to the FMT clinic in the bahamas but i cant afford that at least not yet. I am considering trying to go to the IBS center this summer.

Would love to hear any experiences.


----------

